# Why do people think admirals are as strong as Yonko?



## Kagutsutchi (Jun 21, 2019)

I've seen this on this forum severally, people saying yonkou are admiral level and stuff.

If this was what Oda intended, don't you think he would have used only two admirals and maybe a buster call's worth of backup to defeat one emperor each. And not...

Three admirals, all seven warlords, and the full power of the marines to face one emperor. And after defeating him with no major loss that I can see, they cower in the sight of another emperor who sends them away like he's closing a gym that they're using.

So what's the big deal here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 21, 2019)

Keep this clean, keep this civil. 

Don't say I didn't warn folks. Have fun


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jun 21, 2019)

They don't do that because it would  either trigger a global war or leave Navy territories unprotected (or both)

And I doubt Warlords would be willing to move their asses to fight Yonko


----------



## MO (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm just here to say big mom>every single admiral.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Corax (Jun 21, 2019)

It is just plot. For the plot sake Luffy needs to face yonko (his pirate rivals) to overcome them,navy can't interfere. There is no logic here 170 World Gov. nations can't beat 4 islands?This is impossible. On the first Im order yonko and their islands will be annihilated as they can't fight entire world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 21, 2019)

I think we can all agree that any admiral can wipe the floor with Big Mom at any time, whenever he wants. The other Yonkou are still debateable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X18999 (Jun 21, 2019)

This is relatively new in the Fandom... for a while after the Marineford war everyone believed that Emperors > Admirals... but sometime later people started over hyping Akainu believing him to the final villain of the series and calling him the new World Strongest Man and since the Admirals were all about equal they hyped the other Admirals along with him


----------



## charles101 (Jun 21, 2019)

Because Akainu looked impressive while fighting half-dead Whitebeard I guess.


----------



## barreltheif (Jun 21, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> I've seen this on this forum severally, people saying yonkou are admiral level and stuff.
> If this was what Oda intended, don't you think he would have used only two admirals and maybe a buster call's worth of backup to defeat one emperor each. And not...
> Three admirals, all seven warlords, and the full power of the marines to face one emperor. *And after defeating him with no major loss that I can see*, they cower in the sight of another emperor who sends them away like he's closing a gym that they're using.
> So what's the big deal here?




The bolded part is very important. The marines brought a ton of firepower to MF, but it wasn't actually needed to defeat the WB pirates. The WB pirates got completely wrecked, and the marines took no important losses, even though Garp, Sengoku, and the shichibukai barely did anything against the WBs.

I didn't see any marines cowering in front of Shanks. Akainu and the absolute justice marines wanted to keep fighting, while more sensible marines like Coby and Sengoku saw that it would be pointless to continue fighting.




Corax said:


> It is just plot. For the plot sake Luffy needs to face yonko (his pirate rivals) to overcome them,navy can't interfere. There is no logic here 170 World Gov. nations can't beat 4 islands?This is impossible. On the first Im order yonko and their islands will be annihilated as they can't fight entire world.



The yonkou are needed to maintain the balance of power. The chaos resulting from WB's death was a disaster for the marines. So long as the yonkou stay put and don't attack MF or try to make Roger's son the PK, there's really no reason for the marines to try to topple the yonkou.​


----------



## Cyrus the Cactus (Jun 21, 2019)

Admirals and Emperors are set up as equal obstacles in Luffy's path to being Pirate King. If Yonko > Admiral, then putting both groups in wouldn't really be necessary.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jun 21, 2019)

Cyrus the Cactus said:


> Admirals and Emperors are set up as equal obstacles in Luffy's path to being Pirate King. If Yonko > Admiral, then putting both groups in wouldn't really be necessary.


Basically this. Oda is the one who decide to group them together as the major obstacles currently standing in Luffy's path to becoming the pirate king so take it up with him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Luke (Jun 21, 2019)

I think they're close in strength but would generally favor the Yonkou in one on one match ups - at this point in the story it's hard to argue the latter group doesn't have slightly superior portrayal (Big Mom insanity excluded).


----------



## Muah (Jun 21, 2019)

Ussually I set the standard here on NF. I said the Yonkou are clearly Leauges above the Admirals and everybody said fuck you.

If I sart claiming Akainu>>Bigmom tommorow everybody will change. They cant liaten to me, its too much like right .


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 21, 2019)

Cyrus the Cactus said:


> Admirals and Emperors are set up as equal obstacles in Luffy's path to being Pirate King. If Yonko > Admiral, then putting both groups in wouldn't really be necessary.


 this right here, thanks for getting the panels. I’d be too lazy.

They’re on the same tier. If you favor any Emperor in a 1v1 against any Admiral, that’s fine (though I disagree). As long as you don’t say it’s anything less than high diff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 21, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> If this was what Oda intended, don't you think he would have used only two admirals and maybe a buster call's worth of backup to defeat one emperor each.



Let's say that the World Government sent two Admirals and a buster call's worth of back up to Totto Land to commit some good ol' fashioned genocide and fun, then please tell me who's supposed to protect Marine Headquarters and Mariejois from the remaining three Yonkou crews and the Revolutionaries?

That's why that particular argument is faulty.



Kamalu said:


> Three admirals, all seven warlords, and the full power of the marines to face one emperor.



Full power of the marines? Sengoku and Garp literally did nothing. All seven warlords? Jinbei was fighting for Whitebeard. Hancock destroyed countless pacifistas and marines, Doflamingo spent more time giggling than actually fighting, Blackbeard betrayed the Marines ect ect. The Shichibukai were more of a hindrance then a help to the Marines.

A more accurate statement would be a portion of the Marines and a bunch of back stabbing, treasonous, worthless Warlords versus the Whitebeard Pirates and all the Impel Down convicts which you conveniently left out of your post.



Kamalu said:


> And after defeating him with no major loss that I can see, they cower in the sight of another emperor who sends them away like he's closing a gym that they're using.



Let's say the Marines continued fighting and defeated Shanks. What are they going to do now about Big Mom, Kaido and Dragon? They would be way too weak and injured to stop them. You keep suggesting that the Marines should just keep defeating Yonko after Yonkou while the remaining Yonko + Dragon are supposed to sit back and watch silently like it's a video game and there's a pause button or something.

Anyways, let's pretend that Yonko > Admirals for a minute. Where do we place Admirals then? Are Admirals = Yonko Commanders? Well that can't be right, since we saw Akainu defeat two Yonkou Commanders with one hit each (Ace and Curiel), we saw another two commanders fail to scratch Akainu together (Marco and Vista), and we saw Aokiji embarrass another Yonkou Commander (Jozu). So now we know that Admirals > Vice Admirals and we know that Admirals > Yonkou Commanders, by process of elimination that kind of leaves us with Admirals = Yonko. That's the _logical_ argument. The _feats and hype _argument is that Akainu (an Admiral) has better feats and hype than Big Mom (a Yonko). The _Oda's own words_ argument was already posted by Cyrus the Cactus above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cursemark (Jun 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Full power of the marines? Sengoku and Garp literally did nothing. All seven warlords? Jinbei was fighting for Whitebeard. Hancock destroyed countless pacifistas and marines, Doflamingo spent more time giggling than actually fighting, Blackbeard betrayed the Marines ect ect. The Shichibukai were more of a hindrance then a help to the Marines.


Sengoku himself said that there was no guarantee the forces gathered at marineford could beat wb.


> Anyways, let's pretend that Yonko > Admirals for a minute. Where do we place Admirals then? Are Admirals = Yonko Commanders? Well that can't be right, since we saw Akainu defeat two Yonkou Commanders with one hit each (Ace and Curiel), we saw another two commanders fail to scratch Akainu together (Marco and Vista), and we saw Aokiji embarrass another Yonkou Commander (Jozu). So now we know that Admirals > Vice Admirals and we know that Admirals > Yonkou Commanders, by process of elimination that kind of leaves us with Admirals = Yonko. That's the _logical_ argument. The _feats and hype _argument is that Akainu (an Admiral) has better feats and hype than Big Mom (a Yonko). The _Oda's own words_ argument was already posted by Cyrus the Cactus above.


Whew the delusion...

1) You do realise the commanders vary in strength? Ace was beaten & starved at MF. Even then are you really going to ignore that he clashed evenly with Kuzan? That Marco pushed back Kizaru? That Jozu injured & held off Kizan? That Marco pushed back Kuzan?

2) Wow Akainu pulled a katakuri before Marco & Vista couldd touch him. That means nothing.

3) Kuzan didn't embarrass anybody. He was legitimately struggling with Jozu & needed a sneak attack to beat him.

4) Akainu doesn't have better feats or hype than bm lol wtf


----------



## Topi Jerami (Jun 22, 2019)

Should have been Admirals >= Yonko indeed instead of Admirals = Yonko


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 22, 2019)

Cursemark said:


> Sengoku himself said that there was no guarantee the forces gathered at marineford could beat wb.



Actions speak louder than words, the Whitebeard Pirates were destroyed.




> You do realise the commanders vary in strength?



Why is this relevant when he saw a first mate fail to touch Akainu? If Marco and Vista can't touch Akainu together, then that means no Yonkou Commander can touch Akainu, simple as that.




> Ace was beaten & starved at MF. Even then are you really going to ignore that he clashed evenly with Kuzan? That Marco pushed back Kizaru? That Jozu injured & held off Kizan? That Marco pushed back Kuzan?



Are you the one ignoring King moving so fast that Big Mom couldn't react in time? Or base Luffy dodging her attacks? 



> 2) Wow Akainu pulled a katakuri before Marco & Vista couldd touch him. That means nothing.



On what planet does two Yonko commanders (one of them being a first mate) failing to touch Akainu mean nothing? 



> 3) Kuzan didn't embarrass anybody. He was legitimately struggling with Jozu & needed a sneak attack to beat him.



What happened when Jozu got a free hit on Aokiji? Then what happened when Aokiji got a free hit on Jozu? Case closed.



> 4) Akainu doesn't have better feats or hype than bm lol wtf



Tell me what feats and hype that Big Mom has that's better than making the Blackbeard Pirates run in fear from Akainu, defeating multiple commanders, defeating an Admiral, fighting for ten days, and taking off half of a Yonko's head. I'll wait for the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 22, 2019)

MO said:


> Akainu never got passed marco, only defeated curiel and ace( I guess) both who aren't on the top 3 yonko commander level( calamities/SGs). He took of the head of a yonko who is having heart attacks during battle and still ended getting two shotted.



Actually I suppose I won't get in trouble for replying to only this part of your post.

Anyways, I never said Akainu got past Marco, Marco is a unique case defensive wise because of his fruit. What I'm saying is that Marco and Vista together couldn't touch him so how can he be on the same level as people who have proven that they do not have the ability to injure him whatsoever?



MO said:


> He took of the head of a yonko who is having heart attacks during battle and still ended getting two shotted.



Yes, Akainu lost to Whitebeard. I'm not arguing that Akainu is stronger than Whitebeard. In fact, I firmly believe that Whitebeard and Kaido are stronger than him. Just that he's in the same tier as them, and not in the same tier as the Yonko Commanders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 22, 2019)

I peg admirals to be on the same level as YK but excepting for the FA, leaning towards the YK in a 1 vs 1. Nothing short of high difficulty at the least.



Kamalu said:


> Three admirals, all seven warlords, and the full power of the marines to face one emperor



Addressing the seemingly "over-mobilization" of forces:

1) It wasn't just any one emperor. It was WSM WB and his crew. I know there is a said balance between the 4 but from multiple hints, it seems that WB could have had it all if he wasn't content with just sitting down semi policing the NW, even before his age/health became an issue. Guess former FA Sengoku chose to err on the side of caution, basing his plans with the knowledge of a Prime WB's abilities.

2) To ensure the spectacle of the execution in MF a success in the eyes of the public which was why they broadcast it as an event. WG is big on prestige and how they look to others. Ace's execution wasn't just because he was a notable pirate/PK's son. It was also meant to be a symbolic victorious moment: inspiring to the WG's members/allies and a subtle threat to its opponents/naysayers.

3) To contend with the amount of allies which WB brought with him. Not a threat to top tiers/high tiers but still an added nuisance of considerable difficulty to all others. Basing from what we have seen from BM's and Kaido's crews, they don't really have a significant amount of notable allies outside of their main crews. BM during WCI only had about 6 underworld bosses(one of which is a CP0 agent) and she went "warring" to Wano with most of her children in only her flagship. Kaido was in a tripartite notably with Doffy and Caesar. Wano's position seems unclear with some kind of partnership but no real commitment to come to the aid of the other. Seems more like Kaido's doing Orochi all the favors/protection instead. Kind of doubtful at this point that they can muster as many as WB did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2019)

Topi Jerami said:


> Should have been Admirals >= Yonko indeed instead of Admirals = Yonko


This guy


----------



## Amol (Jun 22, 2019)

Statistically speaking Yonkou have always been superior to Admirals. I mean numbers don't lie.
1)WB : Can beat All Admirals.
Yonkou : 1 Admiral :0
2)Kaido : Can beat all Admirals.
Yonkou : 2 Admiral : 0
3)Shanks : Only Akainu is 50/50 but he should beat others.  That means he is also capable of beating all Admirals. This is me low balling Shanks by the way. He is wearer of Strawhat(Roger saw saw potential) and MC's Idol. Anybody who has read shonen knows what that means.
Yonkou : 3 Admiral : 0
4) --snip--
5)Blackbeard : Final Villain of the series who will be at PK level so he may or may not be stronger than everybody now. He is the character bar Luffy has the highest potential.
Yonkou : 4 Admiral : 0
---------------
So since forever Yonkou has in  generally held superiority over Admirals given how they always tends to have the strongest in them. My argument isn't that Admirals are weak because that would be stupid. My argument is that manga does objectively leans towards Yonkou having more might which makes sense given our MC is a pirate.


----------



## Kroczilla (Jun 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Actions speak louder than words, the Whitebeard Pirates were destroyed.



Technically the WB pirates were handicapped. Their biggest dog (WB) couldn't let loose since it was a rescue mission (also WB wasn't interested in disrupting the world balance), on top of having a heart condition that directly resulted in two of their best fighters (Marco and jozu) getting taken out.



A Optimistic said:


> Why is this relevant when he saw a first mate fail to touch Akainu? If Marco and Vista can't touch Akainu together, then that means no Yonkou Commander can touch Akainu, simple as that.


It was literally just one attack. And even then iirn they held up akainu till ace gave up the ghost.



A Optimistic said:


> Are you the one ignoring King moving so fast that Big Mom couldn't react in time?






A Optimistic said:


> Or base Luffy dodging her attacks?


Base luffy keeps up with opponents he has no business fighting in the first place a lot of times. Also might as well bring up an injured ace intercepting akainu despite the latter being at point blank range from luffy.



A Optimistic said:


> On what planet does two Yonko commanders (one of them being a first mate) failing to touch Akainu mean nothing?


It just means akainu could react in time. It doesn't exactly tell us how a lengthy fight could have gone.



A Optimistic said:


> What happened when Jozu got a free hit on Aokiji? Then what happened when Aokiji got a free hit on Jozu? Case closed.



Disingenuous. The point is jozu held off Kuzan 1v1 in a fair fight. All this shows is that aoikiji's DF was a good counter to jozu's DF. Else by that logic aoikiji would also >>>> Mihawk since the latter failed to scratch jozu with a serious slash.



A Optimistic said:


> Tell me what feats and hype that Big Mom has that's better than making the Blackbeard Pirates run in fear from Akainu,


To be fair, Black beard has stayed clear off challenging any other emperor. Also that version of blackboard and his crew (minus the quake fruit which he didn't know how to use properly) got taken out by magellen solo. They weren't exaclty top tier material at the time.



A Optimistic said:


> defeating multiple commanders,



 when big mom goes on her food rage, literally no one in an island full of YC tier fighters can stop her. Heck getting her a replacement cake was considered a literally do or die affair. Not to mention at least, the YCs put up a semblance of a fight against the admirals. Whereas even BM (widely considered to be the weakest emperor) absolutely babyshook an top tier YC in two hits with nothing but brute strength.



A Optimistic said:


> defeating an Admiral, fighting for ten days,



The fact that it took akainu ten days and extreme diff to beat an opponent against whom he had a decisive elemental advantage actually works against him. Not to mention a dying WB once bloodlusted, treated akainu like a tantrum throwing 8 year old.



A Optimistic said:


> taking off half of a Yonko's head. I'll wait for the list.



Everyone and their mother was taking chunks out of WB at marineford. Dude could barely even use his haki in the first place.


----------



## Dunno (Jun 22, 2019)

Kaido > Shanks = Akainu = Aokiji = Blackbeard > Admiral trio > Big Mom.

The average Yonkou is stronger, but not by much. Therefore, it's reasonable for those who like Admirals more to lean towards them being equals, while the Yonkou fans lean in the other direction, and oftentimes a whole lot more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2019)

Dunno said:


> Kaido > Shanks = Akainu = Aokiji = Blackbeard > Admiral trio > Big Mom.
> 
> The average Yonkou is stronger, but not by much. Therefore, it's reasonable for those who like Admirals more to lean towards them being equals, while the Yonkou fans lean in the other direction, and oftentimes a whole lot more.


In what world is the gap between BM and Kaido so big?

Both are nigh equal...


----------



## CaptainCommander (Jun 22, 2019)

Cyrus the Cactus said:


> Admirals and Emperors are set up as equal obstacles in Luffy's path to being Pirate King. If Yonko > Admiral, then putting both groups in wouldn't really be necessary.





A Optimistic said:


> *Actions speak louder than words*,. . ..



Thanks Optimistic for saying the only truth. Anyone who follows that ridiculous scan and take Yonko=Admiral from it are lazy for not seeing all the feats in the series. Admirals are consistently paired with YC's maybe FM at best. The one exception being a half dead Shiro which speaks more to how weak pops is then it does do Admiral strength.

Fleet Admiral=Yonko

3 Admirals=Top 3 YC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 22, 2019)

Will there be a day in OL when most of you will agree that BM is a very serious deal?

Kaido=>her. Prime BM was pretty sure > him.

Stop this Big Meme shit. She is comfortably above everyone except Kaido.

based on clear feats she is second strongest being in the universe right now.

Shanks is probably above her, but he doesn't have clear feats.
Current Akainu is featless too. But MF Akainu was ragdolled by dead WB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tejas8055 (Jun 22, 2019)

See how Oda portrays them both.
Yonko :
1. Weakened WB 2 shot Akainu.
2. Kaido Oneshot FM level Luffy.
3. --snip--
4. Shanks made Akainu sweat.
5. Yonko Blackbeard made Aokiji his underling.

Admirals :
1. Akainu while bloodlusted could not oneshot Marco or even damage him like Garp did.
2. Aokiji bleeding from Jozu's attack.
3. Kizaru failed to oneshot Pre skip Luffy. Enough said.
4. Kizaru failed to oneshot Pre Skip supernova.
5. Kizaru needs Onigumo to not completely put down Marco.
6. Fujitora clashing equally with G3 and got scratched.

It is clear as day that the gap between Yonko and Admiral is equal to the gap between Admiral and YCS.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Flame (Jun 22, 2019)

Can we not have threads like these? This shit can go on forever


----------



## YellowCosmos (Jun 22, 2019)

It's the "Yonkou > Admirals" view that's odd here insofar as it pretends to be the default view. You can see this when it begins with statements like "they cower in the sight of another emperor who sends them away like he's closing a gym that they're using". Statements like that are _skewed_, in that they try to pass off what is obviously interpretation and contains assumptions as the legitimate and assumption-free reading of a scene.

Why assume all the marines agreed with Sengoku's decision? We have evidence that at least some did not like Shanks' conditions.
Why assume that Sengoku would have agreed to stop for any other Yonkou?
Why assume that Sengoku would have agreed if their goals of killing Ace and WB had not been accomplished?
Why assume that Sengoku's decision was something the top WG members would have approved of? Hence him taking "responsibility" for it?
Ignoring all these questions when starting the debate puts the Yonkou = Admirals people on the backleg and gives them a hell of a time trying to clear up matters before they can even produce a positive argument for their claims.

This is also something that commonly happens with the Whitebeard vs Akainu fight, when people try to pass off a statement like "Whitebeard wrecked Akainu" as having implications for the difference between Whitebeard and Akainu while ignoring the bunch of assumptions that an interpretation of that scene would require to have those kinds of implications for the power level comparisons.

For an example of this go to the Kizaru vs Shanks thread (if I remember what was posted in there) to see people like @Amol believing that Kizaru being stalled by a specific (and uniquely survivable) YC somehow says something about Kizaru's power-level relative to a character (Shanks) who might be equally stallable by the same uniquely survivable YC for all we know (a question that @Amol fails to even consider).

The Admirals = Yonkou positions only looks surprising insofar as routine begging the question, loaded questions and shoddy debating tricks (unrealized by most their practitioners) are taken for granted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jun 22, 2019)

@YellowCosmos okay, I was wrong with my approach.


What do you make of Benn Beckmann sneaking up on kizaru and kizaru not knowing even though he had observation Haki?
Yonko Blackbeard making kuzan his underling.


----------



## Cyrus the Cactus (Jun 22, 2019)

CaptainCommander said:


> Thanks Optimistic for saying the only truth. Anyone who follows that ridiculous scan and take Yonko=Admiral from it are lazy for not seeing all the feats in the series. Admirals are consistently paired with YC's maybe FM at best. The one exception being a half dead Shiro which speaks more to how weak pops is then it does do Admiral strength.
> 
> Fleet Admiral=Yonko
> 
> 3 Admirals=Top 3 YC



...Aokiji got sneak attacked by Jozu and got a bloody lip. Aokiji sneak attacked Jozu and Jozu lost a freaking arm. He would've died if he wasn't escorted off the battle field. That hardly shows parity between Admirals and YCs.

And how are the Admirals paired with YCs "consistently"? We've only seen a battle between a Yonko crew and the Marines...and the guy who eventually went on to become Fleet Admiral fought Whitebeard. The guy who barely lost to Akainu was paired with Jozu, and Kizaru was paired with Marco. Going by events it's common sense to put all the Admirals as nigh equals, or Akainu barely above. So they're all on Yonko level.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kroczilla (Jun 22, 2019)

Cyrus the Cactus said:


> ..Aokiji got sneak attacked by Jozu and got a bloody lip. Aokiji sneak attacked Jozu and Jozu lost a freaking arm. He would've died if he wasn't escorted off the battle field. That hardly shows parity between Admirals and YCs.


Again with this. Aoikiji's DF countered jozu. This is the same jozu that tanked a slah from mihawk. Even then he had aoikiji in a stalemate from a fairly lengthy period of time right until the distraction that had him taken out. From what we've seen so far of the emperors, jozu would have gotten absolutely destroyed against any of them, distracted or otherwise. G4 




Cyrus the Cactus said:


> And how are the Admirals paired with YCs "consistently"? We've only seen a battle between a Yonko crew and the Marines...and the guy who eventually went on to become Fleet Admiral fought Whitebeard. The guy who barely lost to Akainu was paired with Jozu, and Kizaru was paired with Marco. Going by events it's common sense to put all the Admirals as nigh equals, or Akainu barely above. So they're all on Yonko level.





You just admitted that 2 of the admirals mostly fought (and were stalled by) YC tier opponents. Yet someone come to the conclusion that because akainu lost decisively to a sick, dying emperor who was more holes than flesh at that point, younko = admiral?
That's quite the reach son.


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2019)

Feats speaks for the Yonkous

The Marine needed all 3 Admiral+Garp+Warlords to challenge WB and his crew.

I can not imagine that it needs 3 yonkous+Crew to defeat 1 admiral+VA+Fodder Marines


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jun 22, 2019)

Why are people forgetting that admirals can literally spam massive island sized AoE attacks, things they didn't do for obvious reasons during MF war ?  

Same goes for WB, we saw what happened when he was bloodlusted and didn't give a shit about the island

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2019)

Sakazuki-Singh said:


> Why are people forgetting that admirals can literally spam massive island sized AoE attacks, things they didn't do for obvious reasons during MF war ?
> 
> Same goes for WB, we saw what happened when he was bloodlusted and didn't give a shit about the island


AoE makes you not stronger


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jun 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> AoE makes you not stronger



It gives you a huge advantage, imagine Sakazuki turning the entire battlefield into magma while he fights Commanders, Marco would be able to escape because he can fly but others would be surrounded and would die pretty quickly

This is basically awakening (used by him and Kuzan at PH)

War would've been over far quicker if C3 were allowed to go all out but the goal wasn't to destroy the place, kill every marine fodders and harm VA's / Warlords

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2019)

Sakazuki-Singh said:


> It gives you a huge advantage, imagine Sakazuki turning the entire battlefield into magma while he fights Commanders, Marco would be able to escape because he can fly but others would be surrounded and would die pretty quickly
> 
> This is basically awakening (used by him and Kuzan at PH)
> 
> War would've been over far quicker if C3 were allowed to go all out but the goal wasn't to destroy the place, kill every marine fodders and harm VA's / Warlords


We dont know what the awakening from the Magmafruit is.I doubt Awakening="I turn the ground into my element/ability"

PH was over 10 days.They didnt turn the island into a Magma/Ice with 1 or 2 attacks.That happened over a long period of time


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jun 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> We dont know what the awakening from the Magmafruit is.I doubt Awakening="I turn the ground into my element/ability"
> 
> PH was over 10 days.They didnt turn the island into a Magma/Ice with 1 or 2 attacks.That happened over a long period of time



What would Logia's awakening be then ?
Doflamingo / Katakuri could turn their surroundings into strings / mochi, I expect the same for Logia's


----------



## Gobee129 (Jun 22, 2019)

Cuz when you take off the hype goggles, and actually think about what you read, the MF War arc doesn't look very good for the Yonko at all. The Admirals weren't even close to going all out - if they do, they change whole landscapes - and they showed all the advanced Haki stuff Oda is slowly introducing in the New World now. But Oda always liked to hype the pirate side, so most young fans turn into Yonko wankers. I don't blame em.

Additionally, plot right now doesn't allow Oda to show us all-out Admiral fights yet. Like someone else already said, Luffy has to go through the Yonko first. Sadly, we'll probably not even get a single real fight for each Admiral, they might be off-paneled for a good amount of the fight, and if we do, it'll also directly be the defeat of the Admiral invovled. That's the fate of toptier characters who aren't as "important" for the plot as the Yonko are.

Lastly, the fandom has always put way too much attention on the Yonko-Admiral debate. I don't think Oda ever really thought about that, let alone anticipated the dimensions it would reach. He created a system for world balance within OP but the fandom took this to a whole new level. Every single new glimps of hype/feat when chapters are released turns into huuuuge discussions, lol. The whole distinction between alleged Admiral, Yonko, and Pirate King "levels" is a fanmade exaggeration imo. A time-consuming but not always amusing one though. When I started discussing OP on forums many years ago, I was also very invested in power level discussions, but the longer the series goes, the clearer it gets: You cannot put every single character / or an entire group of characters into one certain level and expect it to work for all characters perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2019)

Sakazuki-Singh said:


> What would Logia's awakening be then ?
> Doflamingo / Katakuri could turn their surroundings into strings / mochi, I expect the same for Logia's


So,Kizaru turns the ground into light?really effective...


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 22, 2019)

Admirals are capable of giving a Yonko a good fight 

but Yonko are in the highest class of power


p.s

so we are going to do all of this all over again as if we didn't do this a million time already?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (Jun 22, 2019)

I always wonder why people don't get that it's not black and white like this.

Back in the day: Roger, Whitebeard, Garp, Sengoku, Shiki, Rayleigh and most likely Kong were the strongest. That's three Yonkou-esque people, three Admirals and the Dark King.

Nowadays it's: Kaido, Shanks, Akainu, Kizaru, Aokiji, Big Mom, Mihawk, etc. The same really, except other gen.

They're in the same power group with interchangeable rankings except for Kaido most likely.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2019)

Gobee129 said:


> Cuz when you take off the hype goggles, and actually think about what you read, the MF War arc doesn't look very good for the Yonko at all. The Admirals weren't even close to going all out - if they do, they change whole landscapes - and they showed all the advanced Haki stuff Oda is slowly introducing in the New World now. But Oda always liked to hype the pirate side, so most young fans turn into Yonko wankers. I don't blame em.
> 
> Additionally, plot right now doesn't allow Oda to show us all-out Admiral fights yet. Like someone else already said, Luffy has to go through the Yonko first. Sadly, we'll probably not even get a single real fight for each Admiral, they might be off-paneled for a good amount of the fight, and if we do, it'll also directly be the defeat of the Admiral invovled. That's the fate of toptier characters who aren't as "important" for the plot as the Yonko are.
> 
> Lastly, the fandom has always put way too much attention on the Yonko-Admiral debate. I don't think Oda ever really thought about that, let alone anticipated the dimensions it would reach. He created a system for world balance within OP but the fandom took this to a whole new level. Every single new glimps of hype/feat when chapters are released turns into huuuuge discussions, lol. The whole distinction between alleged Admiral, Yonko, and Pirate King "levels" is a fanmade exaggeration imo. A time-consuming but not always amusing one though. When I started discussing OP on forums many years ago, I was also very invested in power level discussions, but the longer the series goes, the clearer it gets: You cannot put every single character / or an entire group of characters into one certain level and expect it to work for all characters perfectly.


The Manga is about Pirates,It is natural that they are stronger


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jun 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> So,Kizaru turns the ground into light?really effective...



Probably into lasers / light swords


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (Jun 22, 2019)

Kizaru creates pillars of light so bright the opponent gets blind. Or hax Ultraviolet rays = instant skin cancer. Or a mini supernova mirroring Goku's genkidama.

His devil fruit is among the scariest things Oda has created.

I imagine his awakening will look like this:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KuroShika (Jun 22, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> I've seen this on this forum severally, people saying yonkou are admiral level and stuff.
> 
> If this was what Oda intended, don't you think he would have used only two admirals and maybe a buster call's worth of backup to defeat one emperor each. And not...
> 
> ...




LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

1. Admirals are not allower to bustercall a whole island of citizen to kill one mf yonko, they're not the american army

2. warlords did nothing during marineford war except killing fodders, Kuzan was legit ice skating in boredome and Kizaru was playing the tiger with Marco

3. Sakazuki ripped half WB's head off after giving the one shot kill to his YC2 without recieving any serious damage despite the absolutely raging earthquake he tanked in the ribs and was still alive and well on his two feet when WB died

4. Kizaru was not even afraid to go speedlight kick yonko asses

5. Marineford = worldwide known locaction and marines don't have to brag about a certain "extremely powerful army" that they don't have like beast pirates do to try keeping the navy away from them because they know well they would die

6. Yonko are currently used as training dummies while Ryokugyu's appearance wasn't even revelated because amirals are way too good to handle

bye



Admiral Ryokugyu said:


> Kizaru creates pillars of light so bright the opponent gets blind. Or hax Ultraviolet rays = instant skin cancer. Or a mini supernova mirroring Goku's genkidama.
> 
> His devil fruit is among the scariest things Oda has created.
> 
> I imagine his awakening will look like this:


Oda gotta nerf him for MC plot armor tho

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gobee129 (Jun 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> The Manga is about Pirates,It is natural that they are stronger


For a Shonen Manga it's also natural that the protagonist wins simply by the power of will and friendship (plot armor). If you wanna power scale, you gotta ignore plot reasons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KuroShika (Jun 22, 2019)

Sakazuki-Singh said:


> What would Logia's awakening be then ?


Shinsekai is built on volcanoes. pretty sure Sakazuki with awaken fruit could turn the whole ass shinsekai in one huge lava ocean


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2019)

KuroShika said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 1. Admirals are not allower to bustercall a whole island of citizen to kill one mf yonko, they're not the american army
> 
> ...


1.Bustercall is trash at this point.

2.Kizaru was not able to take down Marco AFTER Marco has been caught with sea-stone handcuffs

3.The fight was after 2 hits over and Plotarmor saves Akainu.Thats crystal clear

4.Lol what?Never happens

5.Akainu shits in his pants when it comes to wano

6.Training Dummy´s lol.They are the benchmark,Ruffy must become stronger than this

And 2 admirals was needed to fight Sabo´s little group


----------



## KuroShika (Jun 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> 1.Bustercall is trash at this point.
> 
> 2.Kizaru was not able to take down Marco AFTER Marco has been caught with sea-stone handcuffs
> 
> ...


  Late denial state lmfaooo

Kizaru didn't give a shit about marco he was dead ass trolling the whole war, he could have legit teleported to marco and wrecked him but he didn't have any interest in doing that. I don't think he enjoys killing people

yes it is real sakazuki had to stop kiz because he wanted to go obliviate Kaido and BM

LMAOOOO B E N C H M A R K

2 admirals were at the reverie already because they were escorting, they didn't come to marijeois to fight revos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (Jun 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> 1.Bustercall is trash at this point.



A Buster Call with Garp, Momousagi, Chaton, Onigumo and Doberman would wreck Wano.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 22, 2019)

Yonko fans are honestly some of the most biased and disingenuous debaters I've ever seen in my life. Yonko fans love bringing up any feat that makes an Admiral look bad, but god forbid you bring up any feat that makes a Yonko look bad, because then 500484484 excuses are coming your way.

Let's look at the _*Biased Yonko Debating Handbook*_*:*

Step 1: Yonko fans: *Bring up Admirals versus Whitebeard Commanders in order to make Admirals look bad.*

Step 2: Admiral fans: *Bring up feats that make Yonko look bad, ranging from Big Mom not being able to react to King's speed, to Base Luffy dodging Big Mom's attacks, to Shanks losing his arm to a fish that East Blue Luffy one shotted, ect ect.

Step 3: Yonko fans: *Begins to panic desperately and inserts 50595575 excuses for why those feats that make Yonko look bad are completely invalid and don't count.*

This happens in literally every Yonko vs Admiral thread. Every time. Like clockwork. Yonko fans actually think they live in a world where they can outright deny any feats that make Yonko look bad, but Admiral fans are not allowed to do the same for any feats that make Admirals look bad.

Sorry to burst your bubble, but the world doesn't work like that. Either both sides accept _all_ the feats that have happened to Yonkos and Admirals, or both sides are allowed to make excuses for any feat that they dislike. Once you do that, you then realize it's impossible to prove that Big Mom is stronger than Akainu, which makes your entire Yonko > Admiral argument invalid.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> So,Kizaru turns the ground into light?really effective...



You know what happens if all nations that got nuclear weapons would fire them at the same time?

The result would basically be Kizaru firing Yasakani no Magatama on an island. No life would be left.

But go ahead pretend that it won't harm anyone.


----------



## Goodboy (Jun 22, 2019)

Fleet admiral>emperors 
Admirals are equal to them...
If anyone wants to debate im all yours.


@Major Lee Hung wanna team up?


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2019)

Do I have to be honest?
WhiteBeard stomp the floor with akainou...but we gotta consider admirals not been able to go all out at marine ford ...they couldn't transform it into punk hazard lol...
Anyway I think any Yonkou in a one Vs one is above an admiral...against two I dunno...but we can't really be sure about an admiral real level thou... teorically weaker then Yonkou imo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Do I have to be honest?
> WhiteBeard stomp the floor with akainou...but we gotta consider admirals not been able to go all out at marine ford ...they couldn't transform it into punk hazard lol...
> Anyway I think any Yonkou in a one Vs one is above an admiral...against two I dunno...but we can't really be sure about an admiral real level thou... teorically weaker then Yonkou imo



Yonkou-level post right here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodboy (Jun 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> WhiteBeard stomp the floor with akainou


I doubt if mf whitebeard is capable of doing that without dying...


----------



## tejas8055 (Jun 22, 2019)

Goodboy said:


> I doubt if mf whitebeard is capable of doing that without dying...


He did and did not die until BB crew killed him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Goodboy (Jun 22, 2019)

tejas8055 said:


> He did and did not die until BB crew killed him.


What do you think , was whitebeard really gonna to live after akainu?


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2019)

KuroShika said:


> Late denial state lmfaooo
> 
> Kizaru didn't give a shit about marco he was dead ass trolling the whole war, he could have legit teleported to marco and wrecked him but he didn't have any interest in doing that. I don't think he enjoys killing people
> 
> ...


Trolling in a war against the WB Pirates...wow.

He dont even has a teleport ability,neither he can wreck Marco.The dude facetanked Kizarus attack and was fine due to his regen

What lmao Benchmark?Kaido is the WSC and BM is not much weaker.

Irrelevant,if 1 of them whole strong enough,the other dont needed to join.Both was needed to fight against Sabo and co.


----------



## tejas8055 (Jun 22, 2019)

Goodboy said:


> What do you think , was whitebeard really gonna to live after akainu?


Yes and happily if he had saved Ace and had the will to live.


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jun 22, 2019)

If Admirals were nearly close to Yonkos in temrs of Strength/Power and so much stronger than the YCs (cuz we know 100% Yonkos are on another level from their YC) then nothing would stop the Navy from destroying the Yonko system cuz the admirals could effortesly One Shot the YCs (like Yonkos could do),team up vs the Yonko and basically rape him to death if that was a thing WB should have died 1 second later he entered in Marineford......

Imho in an "All Out" contest
An Admiral can no matter what win vs Any YC but if the YC is not dumb he can keep up for a little 
A Yonko can no matter what win vs Any Admiral/FA but if the Admiral plays it well he can keep up for a little (like Akainu did on marineford) i mean respect for Akainu but if WB was not sick and already injured he would have killed Akainu 100%
From what i remember the Admirals attacked WB when he was more vulnerable/distracted.....

Even recently Garp said that if BM and Kaido were to join forces and recreate the Rocks the Navy could do nothing about that how could that be if the admirals were = to Yonkos? It't like 4 (3A+1FA) v 2


----------



## Goodboy (Jun 22, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> If Admirals were nearly close to Yonkos in temrs of Strength/Power and so much stronger than the YCs (cuz we know 100% Yonkos are on another level from their YC) then nothing would stop the Navy from destroying the Yonko system cuz the admirals could effortesly One Shot the YCs (like Yonkos could do),team up vs the Yonko and basically rape him to death if that was a thing WB should have died 1 second later he entered in Marineford......
> 
> Imho in an "All Out" contest
> An Admiral can no matter what win vs Any YC but if the YC is not dumb he can keep up for a little
> ...


That is not how war works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 22, 2019)

For the last time: don't post about anything from the newest chapter outside the telegrams.

Also post constructively and with purpose. One liners add nothing to the discussion.


----------



## Gotenks92 (Jun 22, 2019)

Sakazuki beats an emperor or 2 and Aokiji is on par with the weakest emperor meanwhile the current admirals are weaker than the emperors


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jun 22, 2019)

Goodboy said:


> That is not how war works



Ofc but we are in the OPverse and it's more a "logical thing" (from my point of view ofc)

Yonkos are basically "One Man Amy" dudes they are 100% on a whole different dimension from anyone in their crew (i think it's safe to say that a Yonko can solo defeat his own crew quite easly since they can effortesly one shot the YCs the others are nothing for them) so when they go all out in a battle field Yonkos basically overshadow their crew members with their strength/destructive power 
Now imagine having 4 guys like that (admirals+fa) on the same side  (hypothetically the admirals) since we "assumed" that a Yonko can solo his crew 3 guys strong like a Yonko can do that more than effortesly and then proceed to destroy the Yonko without too much trouble 
So even in a "War contest" the Admirals should overwhelm a Yonko+crew just by themselves (if they were equal to Yonkos) and it's not belivable (always from my point of view)......


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2019)

I still dont get this "All-out Admirals are>Yonkous"

Im not even sure if WB used his strongest.It was just 2 bloodlusted quakepunches.

All-out Yonkou>>All-out Admirals

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jun 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> I still dont get this "All-out Admirals are>Yonkous"
> 
> Im not even sure if WB used his strongest.It was just 2 bloodlusted quakepunches.
> 
> All-out Yonkou>>All-out Admirals



WB couldn't even use his DF at his full power or he would have killed Ace and his own crew .... a gura gura spam and marineford would have been wiped out with all the admirals warlods and so on xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> WB couldn't even use his DF at his full power or he would have killed Ace and his own crew .... a gura gura spam and marineford would have been wiped out with all the admirals warlods and so on xD


This

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Admirals are capable of giving a Yonko a good fight
> 
> but Yonko are in the highest class of power
> 
> ...


well said red...but unfortunately it seems we are lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juub (Jun 22, 2019)

Because it makes sense for the power balance.


----------



## MO (Jun 22, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> For the last time: don't post about anything from the newest chapter outside the telegrams.
> 
> Also post constructively and with purpose. One liners add nothing to the discussion.


----------



## Kroczilla (Jun 22, 2019)

Admiral Ryokugyu said:


> A Buster Call with Garp, Momousagi, Chaton, Onigumo and Doberman would wreck Wano.





A Optimistic said:


> Yonko fans are honestly some of the most biased and disingenuous debaters I've ever seen in my life. Yonko fans love bringing up any feat that makes an Admiral look bad, but god forbid you bring up any feat that makes a Yonko look bad, because then 500484484 excuses are coming your way.
> 
> Let's look at the _*Biased Yonko Debating Handbook*_*:*
> 
> ...



> talks about one side being disingenuous 
>makes a completely disingenuous post


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 23, 2019)

fortnite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

ADMIRALS AND YONKOU HAVE CONSTANTLY BEEN PORTRAYED AS SAME LEVEL 
But it always comes down to same tired argument, "If admirals are as strong as yonkou, why doesn't World Government simply take Yonkou down"
To answer that
I will just copy and paste my post straight from OJ. Don't give two shits if anybody reads it or not.

What up Ya'll? Your boi is back again with a crazy ass thread :
This time about one of, if not the most intriguing entity in One Piece, and entity drowning with mystery, the controller of the entire World, *The World Government. *(Also bare with me, this is the only picture I will use that is without a spoiler tag).

Okay, so for a lot of people, at least on this forum, the points in this thread shouldn't really come of as "Radical", but trust me there are still people out there, who will ask you the question I posted in the topic. Well, in this post, I will give my take on the whole situation of World Government not* straight up launching an operation to exterminating Emperors individually, *when their Military might far exceed that of you average Yonkou Crew.

*Why isn't World Government going after every Emperor Individually*
okay so before I can answer this question, I will like to link it to the real life perspective (trust me it will make sense in the end), and talk about what a Government in general is supposed to do. Even though it is Pirate Era and One Piece seems to be based on 17 or 1600s, their world still operates like modern world with all the technological advancements, so I will compare it to modern government. What are the main things we expect from any modern government? Without making this shit boring and getting into detail, the three main traits that we expect from any government are protection of citizens and defense, management of economy (at least play some role in it) and providing social services.

Now lets talk about a specific government in our World, lets talk about Government of my Country United States. Why is it, that United States having superior military resources, is letting renegade countries like North Korea despite their Nuclear Bomb situation and them breaking away from Treaty of Non Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons (NPT), exist without declaring war on them? Or even worse why is the US Government not starting a full scale operation of extermination if "Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham/Syria" ISIS? Well the answer ins't entirely depended on the three traits I mentioned, but they all play at least some part..

launching a full scale war on Korea will cost a lot of funding which is a bad move economically, since now we are talking a Nuclear War, innocent civilians on both sides are in Danger and the funding that goes into war will result in scarcity of social services provided (Read into US involvement WW1 and 2 to see why).
The operation to take out ISIS again will cost US a lot of money, it will be bad move from human rights stand point dropping bombs in Syria with Civilians and a bunch of other factors that I will not get into cuz it may require me a page or two on its own and that's not the topic.
The only way US government will take action is if it is extremely crucial, or if enemy has provoked to the extreme level, or simply if enemy has declared the war on you, such as Al Kaeda and 9/11 or US getting involved in World War 1 after Submarine Warfare, Zimmerman Telegram and Russian Revolution (And many other things that I will again not get into).
Another reason for US not going on a war with a country with bad human right situation despite being world power, are benefits such as international trade benefits which is positive for economy (One of the three main traits).

If anyone wants to expand their knowledge a little on shit that I mentioned, check this links out
It controls human senses and manipulates them



Anys I will get away from the tangent and get back to main topic, One Why isn't World Government taking out every Yonko individually. World Government isn't some renegade organization like a Yonko, it is the position of highest Authority and with highest authority comes highest responsibility. They have to consider the negative and positive of every situation, consider the consequences of every situation, and always consider the Worst Case Scenario.

*Benefits of Letting Yonkou System Exist*
Yes your eyes aren't deceiving you, that's exactly what I said, World Government, does indeed benefit from Yonkou system.

*Yonkou sometimes do World Government's job for them*
In recent chapters we have known a lot of new things (And I am sure we will know even more before the arc is over) about the politics of the World, but even before that, based on our knowledge of Manga, Yes existence of Yonkou does benefit the World Government. One of the major benefits, is Yonkou taking out other Pirates in the name of territories. An example would be Fishman Island first being Whitebeard's territory where the Island was protected under his name and then it got taken over by Big Mom to again provide protection (At least on paper, I mean Hody thing happened, but than again, a lot of shit happens under government's protection too such as Dressrosa and Alabasta).


We know for a fact that World Government doesn't really have a problem with powerful pirates taking out their fellow weakling Pirates *hence the system of Schichbukai exist*. Obviously this is a different situation, as Emperors are not actually allied (Well as far as our knowledge goes, cuz I did make a post about Shanks stating other wise but that's just my assumption), but at the end of the day they are doing something that is beneficial to World Government. Instead of WG using their resources to take out Criminals, Criminals are the ones taking out other criminals (Good Economics here).

*Yonkou can have Working Relationship with World Government*
Another benefit of World Government letting Emperors exists instead of declaring is, what we saw in Chapter 907 with Shanks coming up and warning them about a "Certain Pirates" showing that at least one of the emperor is willing to have working relationship with World Government. Obviously its just one Yonkou, but if World Government decides to take out another Yonkou, this benefit turns into a downfall as in Shanks' mind what is stopping them in going after him down the line as the balance has already shook (I will get to this in a bit).



*Yonkou help prevent the Worst Case Scenario : The Rise of Future Pirate King*
Another benefit (and this one is the big one), and its not only benefit of existence of Yonkou, its one of the major risk factors too, that is, Yonkou are one of the biggest wall preventing rise of Future Pirate King. You need road Poneglyphs to reach Raftel and one of the Poneglyphs is in Totto Land, in possession of Big Mom while other one being in Possession of Kaido in Wano (I think, I mean I know its with Kaido, but where he keeps it, hasn't been revealed). Well anyways, just the mere thought of going through two emperors en route to the throne of Pirate King, makes majority of Pirate shit their pants and just quit their journey. The ones with the balls of steel, who actually decide to go through with an ordeal end up loosing their lives or at least suffering a major blow, I mean Yonkou are indeed Four Most Powerful Pirates in the World. The only two non Emperor Pirates that we know, have gone and sneak out of a Yonkou's territory safely are Roger and Luffy (Well including Straw hats and alliance). Poneglyph with an Emperor also prevent rise of another Pirate King from among the Emperors considering how balanced Yonkou crews are.


*Drawbacks of Exterminating all Emperors*
Now with the benefits out the way, there are countless draw backs to an all scale War, such as loss of lives of countless soldiers, which matters a lot to World Government consider how cautious Navy was when it comes to Whitebeard. Garp, decided to keep the new of Rayleigh's existence in Sabaody away from Sengoku because "Countless lives would be lost".


*Risking Lives of Marine Soldiers*
As I said before, World Government, at the end of the day, despite their evil antics, are not a renegade organization, rather an official authority that has to consider the consequences. Forget about lives, the budget (I know it sounds evil, but I am talking from perspective of World Government), that goes into each Marine Soldier, and we are talking about lives of thousands, if not hundreds of thousands of Marine Soldiers, possible Vice Admirals and even Admirals who could suffer fatal blows or at least grave injuries. With each Yonkou taken out, there are like 20 or 30 thousand Marine Soldiers lost, a couple of Vice Admirals die.

*All Emperors forming an Alliance (Coalition)*
Then there is even bigger risk, upon seeing trouble, an Emperor aligning himself with another Emperor forming a Coalition considering (as I mentioned before in the post), once one is taken down, another one is next. We also recently learned that World Government knows far more than we think they do, so they might know about ties of old (like the between Kaido and Big Mom), and the ties resulting in aid from one Emperor to another.

Or even the worst of all Scenarios, all four Emperors forming a Coalition and declaring an all out War on World Government. I mean I still think World Government will win the war, but damage would on such a large scale, that *Revolutionary Army* can just pick on pieces and take over.

*Worst Case Scenario : Pertains to Straw Hat Luffy and Red Haired Shanks*
Oh and talking about worst case Scenario, with the recent panel from Im-Sama, we saw posters of Shirahoshi, Rebecca, Vivi alongside Luffy, indicating that WG knows about Strawhats and their relationship with the people I mentioned. Well this leads to believe they know other things like Hancock and his relationship with Luffy, Shanks and his relationship with Luffy, they obviously know about Dragon consider even Marines knew about it. So going back to worst case Scenario, what is the worst case Scenario here if WG attacks Shanks? Well Luffy will come to Shanks's defense, Dragon, and Hancock could come to Luffy's defense, Garp and Fujitora could turn on World Government, Rayleigh could come to save his students, Mihawk could come to fight alongside his former rival and present friend as well as his student/future rival (Remember its THE WORST CASE SCENARIO, not the likely scenario). so what are we looking at here? A crazy strong alliance that includes

Shanks and his Crew
Dragon and Revolutionary Army
Mihawk
Fujitora
Garp
Rayleigh
Hancock and his Crew
Luffy and his crew
The Grand Fleet
Possibly Law and his Crew
This alliance could take on remaining Marines and could defeat them. Again remember it is the worst case scenario, it doesn't have to happen but it could. It almost escalated in Marine Ford, with Garp almost attacking Akainu (A chain of events could have occurred if Sengoku didn't stop Garp, which I will let Ya'll figure out, cuz I think you are smart enough). *This ties into their calculated and cautious nature*



*FINAL THOUGHTS*
Well as I described throughout the post, World Government doesn't take you Yonkou, not because they aren't capable of when it comes to military might, but rather that they are calculated. They are in the position where every small decision has massive consequences in the chain of events that a small decision can cause.
Now obviously there are times when World Government might be forced to fight a Yonkou, such as "War of the Best", between Marine Ford and Whitebeard Pirates but that is what I described above, as Extreme Scenario.


----------



## Sade (Jun 23, 2019)

yeah you are right

Admirals overall have better feats

Admirals >~ Yonko
That's why they will be taken out before 

Only BB will above everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2019)

WB=2 Shots Akainu
Kaido=1 shots a FM level dude

But yeah,Admirals have better feats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YellowCosmos (Jun 23, 2019)

Why do people think they're scoring a home-run or something by saying "WB stomped Akainu" or "WB two-shot Akainu"? Are we gonna ignore Akainu matching Whitebeard blow for blow earlier without any apparent difficulty? Are we going to ignore the fact that the first of those two attacks was a surprise attack? Are we going to pretend that Akainu didn't pretty much guarantee Whitebeard's death for two attacks that ended up temporarily stalling him? Are we never going to ask what would have happened if the roles were reversed and Akainu was given the opportunity to attack Whitebeard from behind?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sade (Jun 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> WB=2 Shots Akainu
> Kaido=1 shots a FM level dude
> 
> But yeah,Admirals have better feats



Akainu plummed WB face 
and yet after tanking two quake punch he was fine.

Vista + Marco couldn't scracht him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2019)

Sade said:


> Akainu plummed WB face
> and yet after tanking two quake punch he was fine.
> 
> Vista + Marco couldn't scracht him.


Fine lol.The fight was over after 2 hits.End of story

2019 and some n1ggas still coming with that crap.they was not able to hurt him via Shape shifting


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 23, 2019)

Juub said:


> Because it makes sense for the power balance.


Why do the Shichibukai even exist then? The Yonkou are able to no diff 2 shot commanders If the admirals were the same and there's 4 of them why do they lower themselves to enlisting pirates?Why did they request every single one of them for a battle with only WB. 

The only logical reason for the Shichibukai is precisely because there's a power imbalance between the two forces.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sade (Jun 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Fine lol.The fight was over after 2 hits.End of story
> 
> 2019 and some n1ggas still coming with that crap.they was not able to hurt him via Shape shifting



Less dumb than " WB two shotted Akainu "

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 23, 2019)

I think its just because people really like the admirals. 

But ultimately what the plot says is the final world. It is impossible for the admirals to be the equals of the Yonko. The balance of power is maintained by the entirety of the marines + the Shibikai and the disunity between the Yonko. This balance of power would be quite different if one admiral equaled one Yonko. And we saw the philosophy in action. To fight even a single Yonko the Marines literally gathered everyone they had plus all Shibukai to face him. There would have been no need for this if one or even three admirals were enough to beat the Whitebeard Pirates. 

If Admirals were just as strong as the empire and have the resources of the World Government to draw from then the balance of power would instead be maintained if all Yonko, Shibukai and minor pirate crew teamed up. But its the other way around. The balance against the Yonko is maintained by the entirety of the marine forces + the Shibukai.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 23, 2019)

A yonko should be stronger, they got a better portrayal,
But hard to say for now.
We need to see what admirals are capable of in the NW. (A after  timeskip feat )


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

if only anime 890 Teach Vs WBP was in the manga too ...

Teach alone neg diff whole white Beard Pirate would shut the admiral fan base good



Izaya X said:


> A yonko should be stronger, they got a better portrayal,
> But hard to say for now.
> We need to see what admirals are capable of in the NW. (A after  timeskip feat )


we saw with Fujitora

Law
Zoro
Sabo
Gear 2 Luffy
Doffy
bird cage

all of them didn't gave him good feats and Fujitora attacks didn't destroy them as a Yonko normal attack would

the fact that a NAMED ATTACK from Fujitora didn't even hurt Luffy ... ops


----------



## Kroczilla (Jun 23, 2019)

Spirit King said:


> Why do the Shichibukai even exist then? The Yonkou are able to no diff 2 shot commanders If the admirals were the same and there's 4 of them why do they lower themselves to enlisting pirates?Why did they request every single one of them for a battle with only WB.
> 
> The only logical reason for the Shichibukai is precisely because there's a power imbalance between the two forces.





Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I think its just because people really like the admirals.
> 
> But ultimately what the plot says is the final world. It is impossible for the admirals to be the equals of the Yonko. The balance of power is maintained by the entirety of the marines + the Shibikai and the disunity between the Yonko. This balance of power would be quite different if one admiral equaled one Yonko. And we saw the philosophy in action. To fight even a single Yonko the Marines literally gathered everyone they had plus all Shibukai to face him. There would have been no need for this if one or even three admirals were enough to beat the Whitebeard Pirates.
> 
> If Admirals were just as strong as the empire and have the resources of the World Government to draw from then the balance of power would instead be maintained if all Yonko, Shibukai and minor pirate crew teamed up. But its the other way around. The balance against the Yonko is maintained by the entirety of the marine forces + the Shibukai.



These.


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> we saw with Fujitora
> 
> Law
> Zoro
> ...


Fujitora was Not really serious, I think it’s better to wait for reverie.
And the results of the 2 Admirals Vs rev commander fight .


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Fujitora was Not really serious, I think it’s better to wait for reverie.
> And the results of the 2 Admirals Vs rev commander fight .



I know he wasn't ... but I mean look at big mom 

I think no Haki , no DF , no weapon ~ Not really serious


Fujitora attacks are top 3 in area effect for sure but in one Vs one ... high tiers handled them ...


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> I think no Haki , no DF , no weapon ~ Not really serious


She was serious but agree on that part where she didn’t use Haki or DF .
After all she’s a natural monster.
But I’m pretty sure ODa will switch to reverie soon to show something.
For now the yonko have a better portrayal and are superior.
But the best is to wait to make a final decision.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> She was serious but agree on that part where she didn’t use Haki or DF .
> After all she’s a natural monster.
> But I’m pretty sure ODa will switch to reverie soon to show something.
> For now the yonko have a better portrayal and are superior.
> But the best is to wait to make a final decision.



yes but to be honest I like reverie be about twists and world building and plot and thing like that

but again if Oda send an admiral to Wano it could fix our problem 

cause I don't think there gonna be any Marine after Wano until the end of Raftel 

and after that there might be no more Yonko


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> yes but to be honest I like reverie be about twists and world building and plot and thing like that
> 
> but again if Oda send an admiral to Wano it could fix our problem
> 
> ...


There’s no reason for an admiral to visit Wano only if they really want to clean certain things.
Fujitora was choosed by Akainu and Ryokugyū by the WG .
When they really send one then it’s Ryokugyū.
At least that’s my bet .


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jun 23, 2019)

YellowCosmos said:


> Why do people think they're scoring a home-run or something by saying "WB stomped Akainu" or "WB two-shot Akainu"? Are we gonna ignore Akainu matching Whitebeard blow for blow earlier without any apparent difficulty? Are we going to ignore the fact that the first of those two attacks was a surprise attack? Are we going to pretend that Akainu didn't pretty much guarantee Whitebeard's death for two attacks that ended up temporarily stalling him? Are we never going to ask what would have happened if the roles were reversed and Akainu was given the opportunity to attack Whitebeard from behind?


Yeah, reverse it. then let's see how Akainu with heart attack and stab to the chest do against WB.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> There’s no reason for an admiral to visit Wano only if they really want to clean certain things.
> Fujitora was choosed by Akainu and Ryokugyū by the WG .
> When they really send one then it’s Ryokugyū.
> At least that’s my bet .



I like to see Fujitora doing nothing more than Big Mom fight

cause unlike Big Mom I like Fujitora as who he is not how strong he is

but in the end if I get a choose I like to see 4 Yonko in Wano :>


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> I like to see Fujitora doing nothing more than Big Mom fight
> 
> cause unlike Big Mom I like Fujitora as who he is not how strong he is
> 
> but in the end if I get a choose I like to see 4 Yonko in Wano :>


All 4 Yonko would mean the story is nearing the end except BB .
If Oda would really does that then it would be serious with the 80%


----------



## Juub (Jun 23, 2019)

Spirit King said:


> Why do the Shichibukai even exist then? The Yonkou are able to no diff 2 shot commanders If the admirals were the same and there's 4 of them why do they lower themselves to enlisting pirates?Why did they request every single one of them for a battle with only WB.
> 
> The only logical reason for the Shichibukai is precisely because there's a power imbalance between the two forces.


You're talking about the Yonko, marines and Shichibukai as entities. I'm talking about the Yonko/admirals as individuals.

Plus I merely answered why people think that. Not why it is the case.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> All 4 Yonko would mean the story is nearing the end except BB .
> If Oda would really does that then it would be serious with the 80%



yes he would ... he said it 2 times officially and no one buy it form him

but Shanks is on the move for some thing
and Teach as well

if Vegapunck come to Wano we might get a reason for why 4 Yonko should be there (don't ask me why :> )


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2019)

Sade said:


> Less dumb than " WB two shotted Akainu "


The fight was after 2 hits over.

Fact

And Akainu was not able to do anything against Shanks
Kaido was able to oneshot Ruffy,meanwhile Marco facetanked Akainu´s Magmapunches


----------



## YellowCosmos (Jun 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> And Akainu was not able to do anything against Shanks



Did he try to?


----------



## Edogawa (Jun 23, 2019)

Because the Admirals will be the final villains in the series, whereas the Yonkos will be taken out earlier. This is the kind of establishment Oda has always used: Crocodile < Eneru < CP9 etc. It only makes sense the final villains are stronger than mid-story villains.

Besides that, the Yonkos have better stats, Devil Fruits and superior AoE. Aokiji and Akainu turned Punk Hazard, a* huge* island with mountainous terrains into their respective elements and forever changed the climate. Meanwhile, Whitebeard's strongest earthquake only split the tiny island Marineford in half, and Akainu casually tanked it. The Admirals can fight for 10 days straight, while Big Mom pants in 48 hours and Whitebeard gets heart attacks in mere hours. 1 of the Admirals is the fastest character, and 2 of them have physically stopped Whitebeard's earthquakes with their bare foot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2019)

YellowCosmos said:


> Did he try to?


Yes


----------



## YellowCosmos (Jun 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Yes



Blatant lies aren't a way to get your point across. 
He attacked Coby, not Shanks. If you want to imply that somehow says something about Akainu's strength relative to Shanks, then explain how a punch aimed at Coby means Akainu actually tried to do something against Shanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 23, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> I've seen this on this forum severally, people saying yonkou are admiral level and stuff.
> 
> If this was what Oda intended, don't you think he would have used only two admirals and maybe a buster call's worth of backup to defeat one emperor each. And not...
> 
> ...



Well, we know from Reverie that Kizaru by himself is capable of Big Mom and Kaido simultaneously.

Do you need more? Should I go on? Seems like the conclusion here is pretty obvious...

But it's pretty simple: If a Yonko were coming for you and you were a military commander, would you summon the bare minmium amount of strength you need to defeat one? *Or would you summon enough strength to mercilessly crush that foe without giving them even a minute chance of victory?
*
Sengoku summoned the force he did because he wanted to eliminate even the slightest hope of Whitebeard winning. He used words like "we could meed our end here" to encourage his men not to get overconfident and cocky. 

Ofc 1 Emperor would never defeat 2 Great Powers by theirselves lmfao. Even if it was the greatest of the Emperors.


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 23, 2019)

In This Thread, I will present the logically un-counterable argument that shows why the Admirals are Far Stronger than the Yonko.

*First, *I will crush the Yonko-side dead in their tracks by showing how Akainu was casually superior to the strongest among them:


Firstly, notice how Akainu is capable of stopping blows from the Greatest of the Yonko with his hands in his pockets.

Second, Notice how even Akainu's nameless Magma fist is on the same level as Whitebeard's Gura punches, and this isn't even close to Akainu's largest attack shown in Marineford which is Daifunka. When comparing the same two attacks, the bigger attack is *always* stronger than the smaller one. The most obvious example of this would be a Gomu Gomu no Pistol vs a Gomu Gomu no Giganto Pistol. Same attack, but the Giganto Pistol packs much more force as it is far bigger.

By using this same logic, we can arrive at the conclusion that Magma Fist Akainu used on Whitebeard <<<< Daifunka as Daifunka is far bigger and even has an explosion component at the end.

Also, Akainu has the ability to summon volcanoes as confirmed by the Vivre Cards, which he never displayed at Marineford, meaning Akainu has even larger attacks than Daifunka which already scales as being stronger than Whitebeard's Gura punches.

And before you act like Akainu is >> The other Admirals, *Aokiji and Akainu are completely equal in power with Kizaru being portrayed on the same level of them as well. 

Second, *I will demonstrate why the power of the current strongest Yonko, is completely incomparable to even casual Aokiji:


Berserk Kaido can only knock Gear 4 out, casual Aokiji can *permanently cripple someone far, far more durable than Gear 4.
*
*Thirdly, *Let us continue our analysis in terms of durability:


Ouch, still not looking good for the Yonko.

Gear 3 looks to have hit Kaido so hard that Kaido was knocked out of the sky and had to lay down a bit to recover. Under normal circumstances, this would not necessarily be a bad thing for Kaido, except that we know that the First Mates far outclass Gear 3 in power.

And Kaido's dragon form, is likely far more durable than his base form.

While Aokiji was able to tank a sneak attack from Marco without taking any damage at all, and Marco and Vista together couldn't even bypass Akainu's intangibility.

Once again, advantage Admirals.

*Fourthly, *Let us evaluate the Yonko and the Admirals in terms of *speed. *Given that Akainu is often regarded by the majority as the slowest Admiral, let us compare him to Big Mom.


Hmmm. Again, it looks like Akainu is still far faster than Big Mom. This is also ignoring the fact that Akainu matched Aokiji in speed for 10 days, and Aokiji has several feats that put him as being casually faster than the eye can see.

Big Mom, took 15 chapters to catch the Straw Hats. And the instant she caught them, she was blasted away by Jinbe whereas Akainu one shot Jinbe the second he caught him.

Once again, advantage ADmirals.

At this point you may be thinking to yourself: *Why compare the Yonko to Akainu? He is the strongest Marine, and Aokiji and Kizaru are on his level. Surely they are stronger than the standard Admiral level combatant. 
*
Fair enough.

Which brings me to my *Fifth *point, comparing the Yonko to the seemingly fan-accepted weakest Admiral, Fujitora.


Ouch. It looks like whether it be offensive power, durability, or just overall 1v1 ability, the Yonko cannot even be compared to Fujitora who many argue is the weakest Admiral.

For now, I will not discuss other aspects such as *Vivre Cards directly confirming Shanks is equal to a First Mate, Shanks losing a battle to Devil Fruitless Teach while openly admitting he was not being careless, Big Mom getting stalled by Monster Chopper, Kaido getting stalemated by Shutenmaru, Double DF Teach running away from Akainu after having defeated Shanks in the past without even one Devil Fruit, etc, etc, etc. *

I hope this thread was educational to you all.

Admirals, Mihawk, Dragon >> The Yonko.

@Light D Lamperouge @Shishio ishere @Topi Jerami @Mad Monk @Shuyaku99 @KuroShika @Red Admiral @Amatérasu’s Son , etc. etc. etc.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 23, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> I've seen this on this forum severally, people saying yonkou are admiral level and stuff.
> 
> If this was what Oda intended, don't you think he would have used only two admirals and maybe a buster call's worth of backup to defeat one emperor each. And not...
> 
> ...


Eh I don’t know, people are simply in denial. Logic and feats all point at Yonko>Admirals: Akainu oneshotting Luffy, BM two-shotting Queen, Shanks stopping a war with his mere presence, despite the fact that on the battlefield there were 3 admiral + Segonku and Garp, BM being stated to be able to reach Grand Admiral Level. Oda had old WB be engaged by 3 admirals, but could imagine Kizaru fighting against 3 Yonko? 
It’s more like this:
Yonko (Strongest of all pirates)~Grand Admiral(Strongest of all Marines). The admirals are a bit below, above FMs and YCs. Oda clearly holds the Yonko on a higher pedestal


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> In This Thread, I will present the logically un-counterable argument that shows why the Admirals are Far Stronger than the Yonko.
> 
> *First, *I will crush the Yonko-side dead in their tracks by showing how Akainu was casually superior to the strongest among them:
> 
> ...



thanks for the LOL

if you like create a Yonko Vs Admiral thread with a poll ...

I like to see how people react here

p.s

Yonko > Admiral is a proven fact ... the only question left is by how far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2019)

GG Akainu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> GG Akainu


keep in mind ... this is a hype panel FOR Akainu ... 


I mean it's a very interesting thing ... just see one thing , read it in their own way , ignore any other logic and say : I'm gonna crush Yonko side ... 

it's like a man argueing with himself Vs rest of people and when he win he think he won Vs others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> GG Akainu



Whitebeard couldn't even bruise Akainu after attacking him from behind, while Akainu blew his head off in a fair 1v1 engagement.

Thank you for posting those panels, they show that even if Akainu was asleep, the strongest Yonko couldn't even give him a minor bruise. If Whitebeard were asleep, which Akainu would never attack Whitebeard from behind because Akainu is far too honorable, Akainu would blow his head off and kill him in 1 hit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> keep in mind ... this is a hype panel FOR Akainu ...
> 
> 
> I mean it's a very interesting thing ... just see one thing , read it in their own way , ignore any other logic and say : I'm gonna crush Yonko side ...
> ...


Lee´s Logic:

My point is the most accurate and the only legit one.Scale is for scrubs but it fit´s when i need it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> keep in mind ... this is a hype panel FOR Akainu ...
> 
> 
> I mean it's a very interesting thing ... just see one thing , read it in their own way , ignore any other logic and say : I'm gonna crush Yonko side ...
> ...



I'm only arguing with myself because the Yonko side is factually incapable of producing actual arguments. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Lee´s Logic:
> 
> My point is the most accurate and the only legit one.Scale is for scrubs but it fit´s when i need it


well ... he NEED to be right when he is proven to be wrong ... you need to understand him bullshit and over troll is now the only way he have


----------



## Ruse (Jun 23, 2019)

Yonko are generally stronger however Akainu > Big Mom.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> I'm only arguing with myself because the Yonko side is factually incapable of producing actual arguments. Lol



why we do arguments when Yonko are proven to be above Admirals

Teach neg diff WBP ... some thing Marine did with 3 admirals and 6 warlords and 2 legends and 100,000

Kaido neg diffed a YC 1 level ... some thing all 3 admirals and Garp failed to do

Big Mom neg diffed a on guard  YC 2 by 2 random punch .... some thing we never saw on WG side


but we did saw

a admiral named attack didn't even hurt a Gear 2 Luffy



sure ... we are the one who need shit to prove shit ... LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kroczilla (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Well, we know from Reverie that Kizaru by himself is capable of Big Mom and Kaido simultaneously.


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Doesn't matter how many anti-Sasuke Fanboy points @Blade can dish out, literally none of the Yonko fandom will ever have any argument to counter these points. They are logically flawless.


this thread is nice for your effort in doing all this. it is also funny indeed

But I don't even want to argue with that, because it is full of headcannon bullshit. I don't think even guys like [HASHTAG]#admiralgang[/HASHTAG] will approve this. and this is the most wanking admiral fans group in OL


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 23, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> But I don't even want to argue with that, because it is full of headcannon bullshit.





Yeah, I've heard that before too. You truly are a typical Yonko fan, incapable of presenting any point that the majority hasn't already presented and hasn't been disproven hundreds of times in the past. 

I will do you the favor in assuming that you don't actually believe the panels I posted are headcanon, and that you just lack any means to counter the arguments I've presented like every Yonko fan on the internet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Yeah, I've heard that before too. You truly are a typical Yonko fan, incapable of presenting any point that the majority hasn't already presented and hasn't been disproven hundreds of times in the past.
> 
> I will do you the favor in assuming that you don't actually believe the panels I posted are headcanon, and that you just lack any means to counter the arguments I've presented like every Yonko fan on the internet


lol, try harder. even something like "Sea king ~ Shanks -> him being a Yonko those days -> Yonko=East Blue fish tier level". I think even this will work better at baiting guys


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Jun 23, 2019)

That's an impressive amount of effort put into a troll thread.


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 23, 2019)

CaptainCommanderRenji said:


> That's an impressive amount of effort put into a troll thread.



Are there any Yonko fans with any real arguments? I thought there would be a fair share of witless Yonko fans who couldn’t construct a logically valid argument to save their lives, but this is just pathetic lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YellowCosmos (Jun 23, 2019)

Point 3 is obviously false. 
Kaidou shrugged off multiple G4 hits. If his Dragon Form is really more durable, G3 shouldn't have made a difference to him. Remember, he was drunk as heck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Are there any Yonko fans with any real arguments? I thought there would be a fair share of witless Yonko fans who couldn’t construct a logically valid argument to save their lives, but this is just pathetic lol.


What's the point of arguing when you are clearly joking?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 23, 2019)

Stay civil or else I don't see this thread lasting for too long.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 23, 2019)

Marco's volleyballs undeniably far stronger than the yonko....as it stands we are giving them already the benefit of the doubt when we say Big Mom wouldn't mid diff them.


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Akainu blew his head off in a fair 1v1 engagement.


Freehit due to a Heartattack=Fair 1on1


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Freehit due to a Heartattack=Fair 1on1



Whitebeard had that heart attack specifically because he couldn’t keep up with Akainu for 5 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goombanthime (Jun 23, 2019)

You may be trolling, but everything is wrong to an absurd degree,
First, Akainu blocking a few attack from WB who was in even worst condition compared to his usual old and sick self even before getting stab and shot dozens of time is not that impressive when he still got two shoted when they actually fought one on one

Second: Aokiji had more trouble with Jozu than Kaido with Luffy and Dressrosa gear 4 could break out of parasite while Jozu couldn't and Luffy improved a lot during the Katakuri fight

Thirdly: Kaido was drunk and and then tanks gear four attacks without damage, also luffy's gear 3rd improved considerably during the Katakuri fight, as seen here: 
Aokiji also bled from one of Jozu attack


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Whitebeard had that heart attack specifically because he couldn’t keep up with Akainu for 5 minutes.


Omg


----------



## X18999 (Jun 23, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> Because the Admirals will be the final villains in the series, whereas the Yonkos will be taken out earlier. This is the kind of establishment Oda has always used: Crocodile < Eneru < CP9 etc. It only makes sense the final villains are stronger than mid-story villains.
> 
> Besides that, the Yonkos have better stats, Devil Fruits and superior AoE. Aokiji and Akainu turned Punk Hazard, a* huge* island with mountainous terrains into their respective elements and forever changed the climate. Meanwhile, Whitebeard's strongest earthquake only split the tiny island Marineford in half, and Akainu casually tanked it. The Admirals can fight for 10 days straight, while Big Mom pants in 48 hours and Whitebeard gets heart attacks in mere hours. 1 of the Admirals is the fastest character, and 2 of them have physically stopped Whitebeard's earthquakes with their bare foot.



Are you being sarcastic?  Because just about everything you've said is wrong.

The Admirals are not the final villains...
Enel > Crocodile > Lucci > Moriah


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Well, we know from Reverie that Kizaru by himself is capable of Big Mom and Kaido simultaneously.



NANI?


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 23, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Reputation: Major Lee Hung is Forsaken
> 
> now i can see why



This made me laugh.

Omg I gotta stop reading that... It makes me laugh even the second time.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jun 23, 2019)

You ever wonder why no one argue with you?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Whitebeard had that heart attack specifically because he couldn’t keep up with Akainu for 5 minutes.


This is the best comment here


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 23, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu take notes this is how you troll effectively


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 23, 2019)

Guys I got a new name for him. Majorty Lies Hanging over or majorly hung over Lee.


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 23, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> NANI?


on the other hand, from this guy's logic:

Kaido saying he will make a war that will shatter the world mean, Kaido > the world


----------



## Edogawa (Jun 23, 2019)

X18999 said:


> Are you being sarcastic?  Because just about everything you've said is wrong.
> 
> The Admirals are not the final villains...
> Enel > Crocodile > Lucci > Moriah



Saying my post is wrong doesn't refute anything.

Obviously the admirals are the final villains, do you even keep up with the series? Once Luffy becomes Pirate King and learns secrets of the world, the WG and marines to hunt him down. The same scenario with Roger, except Luffy will defeat the Admirals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> WB=2 Shots Akainu
> Kaido=1 shots a FM level dude
> 
> But yeah,Admirals have better feats


Akainu = Basically take Jinbeis arm off with a casual attack
Big Mom = Blocks her serious all out hit and sends her ass flying

But yeah Yonko have better feats.


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

Any Admiral beats Big Mom. 
Shanks with 2 arms maybe around Akainu level but cripple Shanks who is equal to Benn Beckman looses to all admirals

Kaido and Teach > Admirals though


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2019)

Shishio ishere said:


> Akainu = Basically take Jinbeis arm off with a casual attack
> Big Mom = *Blocks her serious all out hit* and sends her ass flying
> 
> But yeah Yonko have better feats.


Oh boy


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Oh boy


He literally stopped Big Moms last ditch effort angry hit where she enhanced her sword with Prometheus, and was a named attack. 

That was the first time Big Mom had shown that form with all her homies combined. Her children were even more scared and amande was even saying "I hVe not seen Big Mom this fast becore".

So next time try to give an argument to save face instead of acting a man child embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2019)

> GG Akainu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Shishio ishere said:


> Any Admiral beats Big Mom.
> Shanks with 2 arms maybe around Akainu level but cripple Shanks who is equal to Benn Beckman looses to all admirals
> 
> Kaido and Teach > Admirals though



if funny how Ben being comparable to Shanks ... which meant to be a hype for Ben is a tool of dehype 


Bullet ... Bullet!!! a man who wasn't even top 3 in Roger Pirate Crew is said to be " not far behind from Roger" 

so ... at best 4th strongest member of a crew is not far behind Roger ... and it's fine

but cause Shanks right hand man is a fucking monster ... Shanks get dehype



this is just a sad LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X18999 (Jun 23, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> Saying my post is wrong doesn't refute anything.
> 
> Obviously the admirals are the final villains, do you even keep up with the series? Once Luffy becomes Pirate King and learns secrets of the world, the WG and marines to hunt him down. The same scenario with Roger, except Luffy will defeat the Admirals.



It seem you missed the chapter with the hidden World King in or something since you believe someone 4th tier in authority is going to be the last person defeated.  Akainu is going to be dealt with by either Sabo or Aokiji.


----------



## Gotenks92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> In This Thread, I will present the logically un-counterable argument that shows why the Admirals are Far Stronger than the Yonko.
> 
> *First, *I will crush the Yonko-side dead in their tracks by showing how Akainu was casually superior to the strongest among them:
> 
> ...


Then here is your answer from Oda, SBS volume 83:
*D: Odacchi!! In the sbs from volume 82 you told us how to escape from Akainu. But when I try to do this before my angered mother I'm just beaten up... Is my mother stronger than Akainu?* P.N. Star Fairy

*O:* You better watch out! you're being too brash! A mother is the strongest living being in the world, even stronger than Kaido!





Kizaru who used sea stone cuffs on Marco is stronger than Kaido


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2019)

Akainu becomes PK in a year

Kaido cant in 20+ years

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> if funny how Ben being comparable to Shanks ... which meant to be a hype for Ben is a tool of dehype
> 
> 
> Bullet ... Bullet!!! a man who wasn't even top 3 in Roger Pirate Crew is said to be " not far behind from Roger"
> ...


No Benn being equal to Shanks, proves that Benn is equal to shanks, it is just that. And we know Kizaru treated benn like a joke, first trolled him by raising his arms and then casually ignoring him and benn couldn't do shit.

How do you know bullet wasn't even third strongest? You pulled that shit straight out of your ass which you would need to considering you believe a proven trash can like Shanks is actually strong. Only person confirmed stronger than roger is Rayleigh who may as well be equal to Roger. He probably is considering they are partners.

No Shanks right hand man is equal to shanks, stop twisting facts by bastarding the statement to "Shanks right hand man is a monster". King is also a monster, doesn't mean he is also equal to Kaido.

Also I love how Shankstards have to cling on to every little thing to dickride him as he factually is the most embarrassing top tier. He literally became "Freest man on seas" by kissing ass and snitching on pirates, gorosei lets him visit them because they know he isn't a threat. And you decide to run that statement home by claiming "Shanks is freest man so he is PK level". NO! He is just a mere yonko who is equal to benn beckman and weaker than Mihawk and Kaido by the same cards that you use to dickride Shanks. Luffy will be freest man not by snitching, not by kissing ass, he will be freest man by taking everyone down and Zoro will play second biggest role in that effort as his partner and right hand man. While likes of Admirals and Mihawk are final opponents for Luffy and Zoro. 

You also ignored Mihawks vivre card literally confirminf he is stronger than shanks by far when it claims "Mihawk is looking for someone stronger than his rival Shanks" "Mihawk is WSS is name and actuality", and you are desperate you literally deny an actual manga fact by baiscally denying that shanks is a swordsman. 

Shanks haki is average for top tiers at best, Mihawk and Ryumas Haki literally shit all over theirs considering they did something he could never dream of and make a permanent black blade. 

So Shanks is weaker thak admirals and equal to benn Beckman.  Deal with it.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 23, 2019)

X18999 said:


> It seem you missed the chapter with the hidden World King in or something since you believe someone 4th tier in authority is going to be the last person defeated.  Akainu is going to be dealt with by either Sabo or Aokiji.


 Revos will fight the WG side while the Strawhats will fight the Marines. It makes the most sense:

Luffy vs Akainu 
Dragon vs Kong (WG Commander in chief)
Sabo vs Lucci (CP0 leader)

The real question is if Luffy or Dragon fights Imu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Shishio ishere said:


> No Benn being equal to Shanks, proves that Benn is equal to shanks, it is just that. And we know Kizaru treated benn like a joke, first trolled him by raising his arms and then casually ignoring him and benn couldn't do shit.
> 
> How do you know bullet wasn't even third strongest? You pulled that shit straight out of your ass which you would need to considering you believe a proven trash can like Shanks is actually strong. Only person confirmed stronger than roger is Rayleigh who may as well be equal to Roger. He probably is considering they are partners.
> 
> ...



sure ... I trust the logic of a offical hater

Ben being "comparable" to Shanks prove he is at least around admiral level and Shanks crew is even more like Roger's for having a Top Tier as right hand man

so who know

for now Ben is said to comparable to current Shanks
Mihawk is comparable to 20 ish years old Shanks


I call Mihawk stronger than Ben JUST out of respect for Oda's word for calling him a legend among men



p.s

Bullet being even 2th strongest just is enough for my argument ... so...


p.s 2

when we call some one a monster we are about their power level

not how they look like


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> sure ... I trust the logic of a offical hater
> 
> Ben being "comparable" to Shanks prove he is at least around admiral level and Shanks crew is even more like Roger's for having a Top Tier as right hand man
> 
> ...


I don't hate Shanks, if you even value your non existent credibility just a little don't repeat that bullshit again. 

I just don't dickride Shanks and know he is not that stronger. Also stop with the comparable, close to etc. No Shanks is rival to benn beckman, his equal and Benn Beckman is no where near equal to any admiral. 

20 years? Talk about pulling shit out of your ass, Shanks is Mihawks biggest rival and the only reason why he seeks Zoro out is because Shanks is not strong enough anymore. Their rivalry stopped when Shanks lost an arm 12 years ago. Shanks was in his prime 14+ years ago as a yonko. 

No because Rayleigh is confirmed stronger than everyone but roger. Bullet is still behind roger even if not that far behind. Ray could easily be equal to Roger like benn Beckman is.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Shishio ishere said:


> I don't hate Shanks, if you even value your non existent credibility just a little don't repeat that bullshit again.
> 
> I just don't dickride Shanks and know he is not that stronger. Also stop with the comparable, close to etc. No Shanks is rival to benn beckman, his equal and Benn Beckman is no where near equal to any admiral.
> 
> ...



Ben > Vista
Vista ~ Mihawk
Ben > Mihawk


you gonna see a LOT of this 



Shishio ishere said:


> No because Rayleigh is confirmed stronger than everyone but roger. Bullet is still behind roger even if not that far behind. Ray could easily be equal to Roger like benn Beckman is.



so .... I don't get it ... Dark King can be equal to Roger ... and it's nothing wrong for Roger

but IF (just if) Ben be fairly near Shanks ... it's wrong?

and the logic is ....


p.s

Mihawk wait for a stronger "sword master"

Vista is a stronger swords master than Big Mom ... so Vista > Big Mom?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X18999 (Jun 23, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Revos will fight the WG side while the Strawhats will fight the Marines. It makes the most sense:
> 
> Luffy vs Akainu
> Dragon vs Kong (WG Commander in chief)
> ...



It doesn't make sense considering it'll be the Straw Hats discovering the 'True History' of the world.  I honestly wouldn't be surprised that when the 'truth' is revealed the Marines refuse to fight for the WG leaving them to rely on the CP0, Gorosei, and Im.


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Ben > Vista
> Vista ~ Mihawk
> Ben > Mihawk
> 
> ...


Mihawk ~ Vista >> Beckman~Shanks

Mihawk is confirmed stronger than Shanks, Benn is confirmed equal to Shanks.

If you gonna shoe horn vista into this do it right. 

@Major Lee Hung help this lost soul


----------



## xenos5 (Jun 23, 2019)

goombanthime said:


> You may be trolling, but everything is wrong to an absurd degree,
> First, Akainu blocking a few attack from WB who was in even worst condition compared to his usual old and sick self even before getting stab and shot dozens of time is not that impressive when he still got two shoted when they actually fought one on one
> 
> Second: Aokiji had more trouble with Jozu than Kaido with Luffy and Dressrosa gear 4 could break out of parasite while Jozu couldn't and Luffy improved a lot during the Katakuri fight
> ...



That instance is an outlier. Power Mochi is a G4 level attack, G3 would not be able to knock away a Kong Gun, make Boundman Luffy cough up blood, or send Boundman Luffy flying like Power Mochi did.

Katakuri’s version of G3 is >> Luffy’s and Power Mochi is >>> even that.


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> so .... I don't get it ... Dark King can be equal to Roger ... and it's nothing wrong for Roger
> 
> but IF (just if) Ben be fairly near Shanks ... it's wrong?
> 
> ...


Because its dark motherfucking king, whose reputation shits all over Yonko let alone yonko firstmates. Being equal to Rayleigh, isn't a bad feat. Being equal to Beckman who is clearly weaker than Admirals is.

Lol by saying shit like "Sword master" you are embarrassing your own favorite shanks. Swordsmanship is all he has, his CoA is no where near Mihawk level as he could never make a black blade, his CoO is nothing special. So if he isn't even a master of swordsmanship, he may as well be chopper level. 

Plus swordmaster and swordsman are literally used interchangeably. Shanks had a signature two sword style growing up but adjusted to one sword style. 


Shanks isnt weak. In his prime when he rivaled mihawk he was equal to admirals. Right now he is weaker, deal with it.


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jun 23, 2019)

Shishio ishere said:


> Mihawk is confirmed stronger than Shanks, Benn is confirmed equal to Shanks.


When?



Shishio ishere said:


> Benn is confirmed equal to Shanks.


When?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Shishio ishere said:


> Because its dark motherfucking king, whose reputation shits all over Yonko let alone yonko firstmates. Being equal to Rayleigh, isn't a bad feat. Being equal to Beckman who is clearly weaker than Admirals is.
> 
> Lol by saying shit like "Sword master" you are embarrassing your own favorite shanks. Swordsmanship is all he has, his CoA is no where near Mihawk level as he could never make a black blade, his CoO is nothing special. So if he isn't even a master of swordsmanship, he may as well be chopper level.
> 
> ...



Shanks fights with Mihawk was BEFORE he even become a Yonko ... so I can't understand how a 24 years old Shanks is a PRIME Shanks

Shanks back then wasn't most likely master of all 3 Haki as he is now

and Shanks and Mihawk were rivals not EQUALS ... we don't know how close they were but most likely close enough


and Ben being comparable to Shanks is not a dehype for Shanks

Zoro is comparable to Luffy is not a dehype for Luffy
Dark King comparable to Roger is not a dehype for Roger

so NOTHING wrong with having a right hand man who is close to you ...

it's a advantage always be seen in Pirate King crews

and even Oda himself in first sbses said this about Ben

" he is a great crewmate who supports Shanks with his *ASTONISHING WISDOM AND STRENGTH*"

now if Oda himself consider your power astonishing fandom HAVE NO RIGHT to downplay him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 23, 2019)

These new Orojackson members who love Admirals are the best thing to happen to this site in a long time.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> These new Orojackson members who love Admirals are the best thing to happen to this site in a long time.


so saying things are admirals > > Yonko

is the best thing that ever happened in here

boy do I like to see the worst

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 23, 2019)

Shishio ishere said:


> Because its dark motherfucking king, whose reputation shits all over Yonko let alone yonko firstmates. Being equal to Rayleigh, isn't a bad feat. Being equal to Beckman who is clearly weaker than Admirals is.



Well said. The First Mate of the Pirate King is a top tier. The First Mates of the Yonko are sonewhere in between high and top tier at best, high high tier at worst and Shanks is considered in the same tier as the First Mates. 

I didn’t even deem it worthwhile to bring him into this discussion for that undeniable reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Well said. The First Mate of the Pirate King is a top tier. The First Mates of the Yonko are sonewhere in between high and top tier at best, high high tier at worst and Shanks is considered in the same tier as the First Mates.
> 
> I didn’t even deem it worthwhile to bring him into this discussion for that undeniable reason.



Shanks ~ Roger


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> These new Orojackson members who love Admirals are the best thing to happen to this site in a long time.


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Shanks ~ Roger



I know what your headcanon is, but Shishio and I were discussing what’s actually canonical according to the VCs. Which is that Shanks = FM level


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Shanks ~ Roger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 23, 2019)

X18999 said:


> It doesn't make sense considering it'll be the Straw Hats discovering the 'True History' of the world.  I honestly wouldn't be surprised that when the 'truth' is revealed the Marines refuse to fight for the WG leaving them to rely on the CP0, Gorosei, and Im.


 if they refuse to fight it then the WG will get stomped in 5 chapters. The marines will help the WG. 

The revos are waging war against the WG


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



any man with the strew hat is the strongest of the era 

this is meaning of the hat in eyes of plot


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


:Erza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> I know what your headcanon is, but Shishio and I were discussing what’s actually canonical according to the VCs. Which is that Shanks = FM level



again ... don't talk to me about your day dreams boy ... Shanks is closest to the throne of Roger as a fact


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> again ... don't talk to me about your day dreams boy ... Shanks is closest to the throne of Roger as a fact



That would be Teach. The guy who defeated Shanks before he  had but 1 DF. Shanks role in OP is to sail around asking stronger people to defeat Teach for him (Whitebeard, Gorosei, etc)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2019)

it took me 5 minutes to realise that

Major Lee Hung = majorly hung

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> That would be Teach. The guy who defeated Shanks before he  had but 1 DF. Shanks role in OP is to sail around asking stronger people to defeat Teach for him (Whitebeard, Gorosei, etc)



you don't even fucking read manga

Shanks went to tell White Beard " get your hands out of Teach"

and now you saying he asked White Beard to fight Teach

LOL

and of course you didn't read the part Teach admit he is no match for Shanks

too busy wanking with panels of Akainu for sure


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 23, 2019)

The only Admiral ever defeating a Yonko is,maybe, the Grand Admiral. Period

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> you don't even fucking read manga
> 
> Shanks went to tell White Beard " get your hands out of Teach"
> 
> and now you saying he asked White Beard to fight Teach



Because he knew how strong Teach was. Stronger than himself for sure, and this he correctly concluded that Ace (roughly Shanks Level as YC2 is pretty close to YC1) that Teach would defeat Ace like Shanks was defeated. 

Oda paralleling the son of the Pirate King and Shanks, both no Match for Teach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Major Lee Hung said:


> Because he knew how strong Teach was. Stronger than himself for sure, and this he correctly concluded that Ace (roughly Shanks Level as YC2 is pretty close to YC1) that Teach would defeat Ace like Shanks was defeated.
> 
> Oda paralleling the son of the Pirate King and Shanks, both no Match for Teach.



cover up your lair ass so soon by BS

Oda himself put Shanks and White Beard in same level in SBS
Manga portrayal them equal
Data Book said they are in same level

Shanks is the red god and anything about him tell us he , Roger and Luffy are in same level 

don't try to compere dogs with him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Shanks ~ Roger


If we take all the limbs off rogers body, then its definitely possible.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Shishio ishere said:


> If we take all the limbs off rogers body, then its definitely possible.



no need ... but if you give Shanks one more arm he beat Roger for you

or make it to stand still at WORST case


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> cover up your lair ass so soon by BS
> 
> Oda himself put Shanks and White Beard in same level in SBS
> Manga portrayal them equal
> ...


I love how you bring up the SBS to dickride Shanks but conveniently forget about same SBS to downplay Mihawk. 

I know Shanks is proven garbage and you have to drown in deepest pools of desperation to try to prove that his cripple ass is even a top tier, at least don't be constradicting yourself.


----------



## Major Lee Hung (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Oda himself put Shanks and White Beard in same level in SBS
> Manga portrayal them equal
> Data Book said they are in same level



VC > SBS because Oda retcons SBS’ constantly. It’s clear Oda retconned shanks from Whitebeard Level to First Mate Level. 

Kinda like how Oda retconned BOS fodder shanks getting eaten by a fish in order to make Yonko level = fish food level @Topi Jerami


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> no need ... but if you give Shanks one more arm he beat Roger for you
> 
> or make it to stand still at WORST case


You can keep pulling shit out of your ass, it wouldn't change the fact that Shanks is equal to a first mate and its a fact. Shanks is weaker than Mihawk is also a fact.


----------



## Soca (Jun 23, 2019)

Since cats don't wanna behave time to hand out some bans. Y'all were warned.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 23, 2019)

Shishio ishere said:


> I love how you bring up the SBS to dickride Shanks but conveniently forget about same SBS to downplay Mihawk.
> 
> I know Shanks is proven garbage and you have to drown in deepest pools of desperation to try to prove that his cripple ass is even a top tier, at least don't be constradicting yourself.



I said many time before the only reason I never bring Mihawk down from my top 5 is same SBS

Shanks don't even need to prove shit ... he is the greatest pirate of his era

he is the closest man to the throne
he have highest rank in Pirate world
he have highest bounty in pirate world



Shishio ishere said:


> You can keep pulling shit out of your ass, it wouldn't change the fact that Shanks is equal to a first mate and its a fact. Shanks is weaker than Mihawk is also a fact.



Ben > Visa ~ Mihawk 

see ... I always have this ... and Vista ~ Mihawk is more legit than Shanks ~ Ben



Major Lee Hung said:


> VC > SBS because Oda retcons SBS’ constantly. It’s clear Oda retconned shanks from Whitebeard Level to First Mate Level.
> 
> Kinda like how Oda retconned BOS fodder shanks getting eaten by a fish in order to make Yonko level = fish food level @Topi Jerami



what the ***!!!

VC is by editors

SBS is words from Oda himself

how VC> SBS?


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Shanks fights with Mihawk was BEFORE he even become a Yonko ... so I can't understand how a 24 years old Shanks is a PRIME Shanks
> 
> Shanks back then wasn't most likely master of all 3 Haki as he is now
> 
> ...


You pulled Shanks fighting Mihawk before becoming a yonko straight out of your desperate lying ass. We know Shanks and Mihawk were rival until Shanks lost his arm. He was yonko well before that.


----------



## Shishio ishere (Jun 23, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Ben > Visa ~ Mihawk
> 
> see ... I always have this ... and Vista ~ Mihawk is more legit than Shanks ~ Ben


Do you live in your own fantasy world? 

Open your eyes lol, Vistas card says Vista knows he is weaker than mihawk. Benns card says he is equal to shanks. 

Mihawk > Vista > Beckman = Shanks

You need to stop lying and accept that shanks is horseshit.


----------

